# Hobby 750 Shock absorbers



## Kev1

We have just had our van m.o.t'd (it passed) yippee
It's a year 2000 Hobby 750 Ducato 
However we will need to replace one of the rear shockers in the not too distant future. So I will prob replace all four at the same time


Has anyone any information on the shockers themselves ie 
make size model number I would rather order them before I start taking the old ones off.

Any advice info would be much appreciated

Kev


----------



## Mrplodd

I would get some prices prior to commiting yourself to replacing them all, it might change your mind :wink:


----------



## Kev1

Lol
Thanks Mr Plod  
I want to ensure I get the correct ones as well


----------



## 747

I would also be interested in a definitive answer. As far as I know, they can only be bought from AlKo themselves as there is no aftermarket equivalent.

Somebody please prove me wrong.


----------



## Kev1

747
That's a start. I didn't know that   

Let's hope someone else can come up with another supplier
Kev


----------



## Mrplodd

Alko buy them from someone!! They certainly dont make their own.


----------



## javea

Here's a start:

http://caravan-parts.store.buegle.c...-shocks-absorber-alko-motorhome/?k=:::2471407

Mike


----------



## Kev1

many thanks Mike will take a browse through this


all suggestions much appreciated


----------



## BillCreer

Hi,
Is the damper leaking?

If so why go to the expense of replacing them all? You wouldn't replace all your tyres if one of them developed a leak.
Nice idea to replace them all but I bet you will notice no difference in ride or handling.(these aren't sports cars)
Replacing a rear damper is an easy DIY job but doing the fronts isn't.


----------



## wbafc

Hi Kev,

Glad your van passed its MOT, I am with you on replacing them all at the same time on the theory that if one is worn or tired then the others may go the same way.

Also it can effect the handling if one is strong ie the new one and the others are weak.

I can,t help with sourcing them though.

Speak to you soon to catch up.

Regards
Mal


----------



## aldra

We are having new shock absorbers on the rear today

One was leaking so replacing both rear ones

I'll check with mike where he ordered them from, I know they arrived yesterday, ours is a Fiat but a Decarto 2011 reg 

Also upgrading the back tyres whilst we're at it to continentals 125 ? as recommended by SVTEC , upgrades the back axle along with the air suspension, I think to 220 

anyway if we send the receipt and fitting invoice SVTec will send the new plate 

£117 each including fitting and balancing, don't know if that's a good price or not but we are running out of time as hopefully we are off a week tomorrow to the meet and on to France 

Aldra


----------



## aldra

The tyres are continentals 225/70
Rated 112 
aldra


----------



## cabby

Yes that is a very fair price for those tyres.
As to shockers, I would only do the rear first, both sides of course.

cabby


----------



## BillCreer

Hi,

If dampers were in the same category as water pumps, thrust bearings etc. and labour cost could be saved by combining the replacement with a bigger job then I would agree with replacing them in pairs. 
Dampers are like tyres and disks etc. in that the trade would always have you believe that they should be changed in pairs when they are selling them to you.
If you need to have a faulty one changed under warranty they quickly change their tune and will only change one item if the other is deemed serviceable.
Many items on a vehicle are designed to last the lifetime of that vehicle so don't assume that if one component fails that the others will quickly follow. A lot of failures are down to a one off faults in manufacture.


----------



## cabby

Would agree with you on a new or nearly new vehicle, however this one is a 14 year old van, which is why I said best change both sides on the rear.

cabby


----------



## BillCreer

Hi,

My van is the same age and probably the same chassis.

Some on here:- http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_o...sorber+Fiat+Ducato+2000+230L+2.8+TDI&_sacat=0


----------



## Kev1

I love it when i open a can of worms  

Thanks to everyone for all those opposing opinions. :lol: 

Ours is a tag axle van so I was intending to definatley replace 
the one that' looks like it's on it's way out and at the same time replace the one on the opposite side on the same axle.

I also considered replacing the other two on the other rear axle(that's considered).  

The front shocks seem fine


Any other suggestions for sourcing appreciated
Kev


----------



## cabby

would love to offer a suggestion for purchasing said shockers. but your details do not show where you are located.
Depending on how long you expect to keep the vehicle is how many you wish to replace, I would start with just on the one axle. As I assume it would have been noticed on the previous MOT if any others were suspect.

cabby


----------



## shingi

Google Al-Ko shock absorbers and you'll find quite a few suppliers offering them around £100 mark each. Every type of shocker is based on axle weights, and avoid those intended for caravans and trailers.

Mick.


----------



## aldra

Ours cost £130 for a pair inc Vat 

Back wheels fiat 

I would have been tempted to replace the one leaking

But Mike recommended replace both so they are equally balanced

In the scheme of MH replacements I'm not sure the saving is that relevant 8O 8O 

Two rear tyres, two shock absorbers, MOT and Service

£590 gone in a blink of an eye on a vehicle just three years old

Aldra


----------



## Kev1

Thanks to everyone
Aldra I googled "back wheels fiat"
and nothing specific comes up!!

Where did you source yours please 

Kev


----------



## philoaks

Kev.

I found this post on wildcamping. I know it's just someones opinion but thought it may interest you, particularly as it appears to have been validated by Alko technical department (not exactly unbiased I know :wink: )

Phil

Anyone who buys Al-Ko shocks from Halfords or online, at around £70 each, be they Red Green Blue or Black to fit to their Motorhome is putting themselves in danger. These are Octagon (in name and shape) shocks and are only for fitting to Euro chassis from 94 onwards for Caravans or trailers. Do not be mis-led by the Otagon Black which is rated up to 4000kg - this is not for a Motorhome and will put you in danger if you fit them to your Motorhome= this is the reason you will not find them in the Al-Ko online shop. The only Al-Ko shocks to fit Motorhomes are the AMC series (confusingly the same colour but cylindrical) and are available direct from Al-Ko at £114 each (cheaper than Brownhills or elsewhere). If anyone is in any doubt about this I suggest they phone Al-Ko technical on 01926 818500. There is no equivalent alternative on the market - Koni and Monro will confirm that fact so I have bitten the bullet and ordered them. For all the time I have spent on this project I have saved myself, nothing except peace of mind


----------



## Westkirby01

Contact Simon, Custom Campers UK. Details from this site.

http://www.motorhomeowners.com/post...hire-m6-6779379?pid=1281740243#post1281740243

I had gas shock absorbers made and delivered the next day. Good advice given.

Regards


----------



## aldra

Kev

I phoned SVTec

He gave me a local dealer

Phoned, they were not local providers but booked us in locally to C TIREs Bolton 

Paid on line then went and had them fitted. 

Absolutely no hassle

He said send me the proof of purchase, I'll upgrade the back axle

Ajldra


----------



## aldra

Kev

I phoned SVTec

He gave me a local dealer

Phoned, they were not local providers but booked us in locally to C TIREs Bolton 

Paid on line then went and had them fitted. 

Absolutely no hassle

He said send me the proof of purchase, I'll upgrade the back axle

Ajldra


----------



## Kev1

Hi Aldra how many did you have fitted?
and what was the price of the shockers
Cheers Kev


----------

